# Want to Trade Tibor Backcountry Wide CL...



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

...for an Islander LX 3.6 /3.8 or a Shilton SL5 or let me know what you have interesting. Reel is 9/10. Gold frame with blue anodized old school porting spool. Thanks

Brian


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

Why the hell would you trade a tibor there the best reels youd be getting screwd if you trade it...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> Why the hell would you trade a tibor there the best reels youd be getting screwd if you trade it...


tibor backcountry cl != "tibor"


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

anychance you might be interested in a hatch 7+? aluminum with Green trim... 361-726-5255 just got it back from HATCH they just went through it...


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Islander is a great reel. I have had several. Now all of mine are Tibor's. The advantage of the Islander over the Tibor model he has is the drag system. I sure wouldn't get rid of what he has though.


----------

